# remote calls



## gus (Aug 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried a call made by TnT Calls & Hunting Supplies ?
I have one and it's just awesome. They have 4 different models. Each one comes with 6 prerecorded calls and the ability to put in any sound you want.
I can download from my PC, put in my own sounds or record live in the woods and play their own voices right back to them. It has remote volume, and I have used it at over 100 yards. I have one call that can call any animal in the world, or at least that will respond to a call.This call even works if you put it in your freezer. If you haven't seen it check it out at TnT Remote.Com
They also have a add in Adventure Sporst Outdoors.
Happy Hunting / Gus


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that info Gus I'll take a look at them. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

never tried them...use foxpro stuff mostly and a few other older ones like Johny stewart...mostly cause I am old fart and those were out back then.

Good luck Gus...tell us what you think and how you do !!

And if you are unlike me...post some photos. I like pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't look like much of a caller gus, it may be, but for that kind of money I'd stick to foxpro. They have a good caller and great sounds as well, and if that's not enough their customer service is beyond reproach.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome gus. Thats more than the foxpro spitfire. I hope you get on well with it though.


----------

